# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Ακουστικά Beats by Dr.Dre/ Ρακέτα Head PCT Four/Μικρόφωνο/ Μεγάφωνα 4''+cross/ Βιβλία

## petros32

Παιδιά η αγγελία έχει διάφορα είδη, οπότε σας την επισυνάπτω όπως είναι. Ελπίζω να είμαι εντός των κανόνων της κοινότητας.  :Smile: 

*Πωλούνται τα εξής:*
*Α) Ακουστικά BEATS BY DR. DRE UR BEATS 2 STEREO HEADPHONE IN EAR HEADSET GOLD*,  αγορασμένα 06/02/2017 με απόδειξη από e-shop.gr - τιμή αγοράς με προσφορά  50% 39,50ευρώ - και - λογικά - εντός εγγύησης (θα έχουν - δε θα έχουν το  λιγότερο 2 χρόνια από τη μέρα αγοράς; ).
    Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένα λόγω ύπαρξης και headphones και μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι. Απολύμανα και τα σφουγγαράκια/rubbers με οινόπνευμα. Η συσκευασία περιλαμβάνει πάνω από ένα ζευγάρι rubbers ώστε να βάλετε το μέγεθος και το σχήμα που σας βολεύει.
    Δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος.
    Τιμή πώλησης 20 ευρώ.


*Β)  Ρακέτα Head PCT Four μαύρο - άσπρο χρώμα*, με χαρακτηριστικά:
    Head 710cm / 110in
    Weight 245g
    Balance 350mm
    Beam 26mm
    Length 695mm, 27 1/3in

    Είναι αγορασμένη στις 24/11/2011 (τιμή αγοράς 95 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ) από  Intersport και θα δώσω και την απόδειξη αγοράς για το τυπικό. Την  χρησιμοποίησα την περίοδο 2011 - 2013 κι εκ τότε ήταν στη ντουλάπα.

    Έχει κάποιες γρατσουνιές στο μέρος που την ακουμπάς στο έδαφος και παραπλεύρως.
    Δίνεται μαζί με ένα λευκό grip της Head Prestige Pro αχρησιμοποίητο  (δεν ξέρω να το βάλω/ ξετυλίξω δυστυχώς). Αν πηγαίνετε ήδη τένις, ο προπονητής θα ξέρει σίγουρα. Το παλιό το έβγαλα πριν από λίγο και  χρειάζεται να μπει καινούργιο + τη θήκη της που την κουβαλάς στον ώμο.
    Δίνεται στα 25 ευρώ.



*C) Βιβλία:* 
*Σχολικό Βοήθημα* 
       Πειστικός Λόγος (Σπυρίδων Κ. Κούτρας) - Τεύχος Α' - 7 ευρώ 


*Marketing* 
Καταναλωτικές επιδημίες - Γιώργος Ι. Σιώμκος / Πάνος Γ. Μουρδουκουτας - 7 ευρώ 

*Δίκαιο / Οικονομία*
Ασφαλιστικό Δίκαιο - Εισηγήσεις - Ρόκας Κ. Ιωάννης - 5 ευρώ
Εισαγωγή στο ιδιωτικό ναυτικό δίκαιο - Ρόκας Κ. Ιωάννης - 5 ευρώ
Ελληνική Οικονομία - Πολιτική για την ανάπτυξη και την εξυγίανση των δημόσιων οικονομικών - Βάμβουκας - 5 ευρώ

*Πληροφορική*
    Επικοινωνία Ανθρώπου - Υπολογιστή (Σχεδιασμός & Υλοποίηση  Διαδραστικών Συστημάτων) , Αθήνα 2011, Εκδόσεις Οικονομικού  Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (Τμήμα Πληροφορικής) - δεν το βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο -  είναι 215 σελίδες βιβλίο - 5 ευρώ

*Αυτοβελτίωση*
Αντίο Πάχος - Άρης Γαβριηλίδης - εκδ Δίοπτρα - 5 ευρώ 


*Πανεπιστημιακό Σύγγραμμα - Πολιτική Επιστήμη* 
Συγκριτική πολιτική και διακυβέρνηση - Rod Hague & Martin Harrop (25 ευρώ - i know υψηλότερη τιμή σε σχέση με τα άλλα, αλλά αυτό είναι το αντίτιμο που αποχωρίζομαι ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο) 
*

D) Ως πακέτο στα 15 ευρώ*: 


         Δύο woofer 4" με μαγνητική θωράκιση, σε άριστη κατάσταση.         Ένα crossover με τους ακροδέκτες του (έξοδοι για WOOFER I/ WOOFER II/ TWEETER) 
Φωτογραφίες: https://imgur.com/a/A9qV7

    Προέρχονται από το κεντρικό ηχείο των CAV ET600  (60W/6Ω/88db/120Hz-20KHz)
https://www.btesystems.gr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=220


 

*E) Μικρόφωνο: Thomson M150.*
    Είχε αγοραστεί πριν αρκετά χρόνια 14,90 ευρώ από τα Media Markt (για "πλάκα" ) και δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου.
    Δεν υπάρχει κουτί, μόνο το μικρόφωνο! 

       Στα 5 ευρώ 

    Συνάντηση στο Περιστέρι, Λεωφόρος Τζων Κέννεντυ 154 (είναι κεντρικά κι  έχει έναν Σκλαβενίτη εκεί) ή μετρό Άγιο Αντώνιο. Κυρίως απογευματινές  ώρες. 



    Συνεννόηση εδώ.  :Smile: 
    Πέτρος

----------

